# Füllstandsschalter gesucht



## settelma (29 Oktober 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

kann mir jemand einen günstigen Füllstandsschalter empfehlen.
Ich habe einen Trinkwasserbehälter der ca. 3m tief ist. Ich brauche nur 
eine Voll - Leer - Meldung. Ist egal ob ich davon 2 brauche oder einen mit
mehreren Schaltpunkten.
Der Wasserbehalter ist aus Beton, ich kann also nur von oben ran.
Am besten wär wenn ich das ding nur hinein hängen müste.

Vielleicht kann mir jemand einen Hersteller oder ne Internetseite empfehlen.

Danke schon mal 

Gruß Markus


----------



## MeisterLampe81 (29 Oktober 2009)

Versuchs mal bei www.vega.com/de-de/index.htm oder www.de.endress.com


gruß


----------



## Blockmove (29 Oktober 2009)

MeisterLampe81 schrieb:


> Versuchs mal bei www.vega.com/de-de/index.htm oder www.de.endress.com
> 
> 
> gruß



Er schrieb doch günstig 
Also vega und endress+hauser sind technisch sehr gut, aber (leider) auch entsprechend teuer. IFM ist deultlich billiger.

Ich geh mal davon aus, dass du es privat nutzen willst. Und da reichen wohl einfache Schwimmerschalter für 15€ das Stück.


Gruß
  Dieter


----------



## MeisterLampe81 (29 Oktober 2009)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Er schrieb doch günstig



Ups... überlesen..


----------



## Herrminator2 (2 November 2009)

Markus was heisst für dich günstig ?


----------



## settelma (2 November 2009)

Danke schon mal für die Antworten.
Unter günstig versteh ich schon so etwas wie oben beschrieben.
Bei 15 Euro wär ich nicht böse.
Ich brauch eben nur eine Voll Leer Meldung und das muss noch nicht mal 
genau sein.
Ich weiß nur nicht genau was man für solche Anwendungen verwendet.


----------



## Herrminator2 (2 November 2009)

Ja, dann sind Schwimmerschalter sicher eine gute Wahl.
Je nach dem wie günstig sie sein sollen und wie geschickt man ist, kann man sich selbst welche bauen. Habe fast das ganze Material damals im Keller gehabt...


----------

